# Status on the data transfer?



## missdavies (Nov 23, 2007)

Just curious to see if anyone knew the current time estimation on when FA will be back up and running again.  Have a few things to post =^_^= *excited*

thanks!


----------



## Summercat (Nov 23, 2007)

missdavies said:
			
		

> Just curious to see if anyone knew the current time estimation on when FA will be back up and running again.  Have a few things to post =^_^= *excited*
> 
> thanks!



As above. How can I bring people into the fandom if my primary method for doing so is offline?


----------



## codewolf (Nov 23, 2007)

Summercat said:
			
		

> How can I bring people into the fandom if my primary method for doing so is offline?


The primary method happens to be offline *SO* you can bring new people into the fandom... the site should be a lot more stable after the transfer.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 23, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> Summercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I know that, but it's rather embaressing when I forget FA is in middle of transfer, and I send someone there...

...then they tell me in public chat that the link wasn't working ^_^;;


----------



## SomeoneRandom (Nov 23, 2007)

it's a good question though: How goes the transfer? Can we expect FA to come back soon? Maybe even tonight? =3?


----------



## En Den (Nov 23, 2007)

Getting... jittery here... I'm jonesing man... n-n-need mah EFF EHH...
*shudders convulsively*


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 23, 2007)

You know people there's always Fchan or something else I'm sure you could go to for your crack...I mean porn fix.


----------



## missdavies (Nov 23, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> You know people there's always Fchan or something else I'm sure you could go to for your crack...I mean porn fix.



lol, I'm actually exclusive to fa now that I've dumped da and sheezy =^_^=  i come for art, pr0n is a bonus.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 23, 2007)

missdavies said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LIES! * LIES!!!!! * Everyone knows all furs are porn addicts and care nothing for clean art. Oh wait thats right I'm an example of that being false...err... I don't exist!

on a serious note, if I hear anything I'll let you guys know, ok?


----------



## SomeoneRandom (Nov 23, 2007)

... ... ... *shrug* I guess I HALF don't exist then. XD

| |/| 73H H4LF 3X|S74NC3!!! =D

*ahem* I suck at L337 T.T 

But yeah... I find it a little scary how quiet the admins have been about all of it. ...Perhaps they're being quiet to keep us from freaking more if they were to say something and it proves false or something? AKA They have no idea how long it'll take? That's the best I can come up with... while bring mildly optimistic anyway. ^.^'


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 23, 2007)

Most of everyone is busy working on it, so that it will be up faster


----------



## fastturtle (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm damn glad I've got the final chapter to finish for my first story because I'd be out fighting with everyone else on this Black Friday trying to get better deals.

Now all I need is for things to be up and running by Monday so I can post the thing before taking my christmas break.


----------



## Leasara (Nov 23, 2007)

FA needs a Community Manager, someone to act as a conduit between the coders and the users.  Keeping the Users informed while letting the dev team do their thing in peace.


----------



## Wanderwolf (Nov 23, 2007)

Leasara said:
			
		

> FA needs a Community Manager, someone to act as a conduit between the coders and the users.  Keeping the Users informed while letting the dev team do their thing in peace.



I'll apply as soon as they're accepting.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 23, 2007)

Wanderwolf said:
			
		

> Leasara said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha, well as soon as they let us mods know we'll pass the info down to you


----------



## blade (Nov 23, 2007)

Either way, it is worth the wait.  Don't want them to go too fast, but also know they have their own lives.  

^_^ Keep up the sweet work guys'n'gals.


----------



## marmelmm (Nov 23, 2007)

blade said:
			
		

> Either way, it is worth the wait.  Don't want them to go too fast, but also know they have their own lives.
> 
> ^_^ Keep up the sweet work guys'n'gals.



What Blade said.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 23, 2007)

ok...some info for you.
HERE


----------



## missdavies (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks codewolf! lol, I guess there's no real reason for this thread anymore  I wish them luck in getting things back up and running soon!


----------



## Leasara (Nov 24, 2007)

Wanderwolf said:
			
		

> Leasara said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be willing to voulenteer my services as well


----------



## Magnus (Nov 24, 2007)

whats with the forum being *404'd* ?


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 24, 2007)

Magnus said:
			
		

> whats with the forum being *404'd* ?


A completely unrelated issue that also affected other sites with our host as well (including my own personal site, e-mail). Unrelated, yet coincidental.


----------



## Espilonarge (Nov 24, 2007)

missdavies said:
			
		

> Just curious to see if anyone knew the current time estimation on when FA will be back up and running again.  Have a few things to post =^_^= *excited*
> 
> thanks!









Oh wait, this isn't the Streets Of Rage Remake or Quake 2 Evolved forums. Oops, excuse me while I go in to hiding for the next couple of weeks. :roll:

*RUNS!!!!!!!!!* :shock:

PS - This is an old joke several of would play when someone would nag us over at the forums "When will X be released?" where X is the name of the title. Old times. n.n;


----------



## foxystallion (Nov 24, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Most of everyone is busy working on it, so that it will be up faster



Ah ha!  Now I know what is happening!!  Server rooms are hot.  What do furrys do when it is hot?  They take off their clothes! So we have a bunch of furrys, most of whom are probabilistically young, gay, and suffering from p0rn withdrawal, playing nude Twister while trying to connect the cables...  This could be the subject for one hell of a furry porn picture - "The Week When FA Went Down!"  (Tentacle rape with gigabit ethernet cables optional.)


----------



## yak (Nov 24, 2007)

We had to bribe the server cat, it wasn't easy ;D He does not take tuna.

also, see this thread, http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=14706


----------



## Tachyon (Nov 24, 2007)

What? All cats take tuna. I bet you offered regular tuna instead of premium. That would just be an insult.


----------



## blade (Nov 24, 2007)

Some of us kitties perfer salmon ;p

Thanks for the heads up Yak ^_^


----------



## Caver (Nov 25, 2007)

foxystallion said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Furries have clothes?! I've been lied to! Anyways I guess there's always a good side to this, being now I have time to finish things.


----------



## offthewall234 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hybrids also have a tendancy to take the higher of the options. Salmon or tuna works, but I prefer fresh salmon.


----------



## VanWeasel (Nov 25, 2007)

Hah, man, can't wait for the site to be back up. I have a bunch of art I want to share.


----------

